
Zune HD apps are here... complete with pre-roll ads - jasonlbaptiste
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/09/zune-hd-apps-are-here-complete-with-pre-roll-ads.ars
======
jasonlbaptiste
It takes a lot to make me dumb-founded. This is one of those times. Microsoft
isn't small, which means multiple people all agreed and signed off on this
being a good idea? I feel like a small group of the same people decided that
this, the 64 cell upgrade matrix for Windows 7, and windows 7 starter edition
were good decisions. Please keep them away from the XBox, which is still one
of my favorite consumer devices of all time. Actually a close second behind
the iPhone.

